# I’m all Jacked up!



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Well I got blindsided by Jack today! What a hit, I've been wanting to try some of these Johnny's for awhile. Well he decided to help me out. Never saw this one coming man! Again thanks a ton!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

You just got Jack-slapped brother! Nice hit monkey man!


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Those look like some bespoke smokes. Very special. Well done @curmudgeonista. Enjoy bro.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Jack has just gone APE!


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Nice strike Jack


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Serious hit there!! Very nice!!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice hit Jack !


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

You all Jacked up now! I'm still recovering from him hitting me.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Great hit Jack

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Wow...nice hit. Custom rolls ...interesting. 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Oh your going to enjoy those, those Baby Salomons are delish, great hit Jack


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

I feel lucky! Maybe a box of Behikes for him once I win the lottery tonight...


Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Sahweeeeeeet!

Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------

